

Show HN: Structured drawing app – my first indie iOS app is on sale this week - yojo
http://tanglelibrary.com/

======
influxed
Bought this app. Looks fun, but took me a while to figure out that it wasn't
actually a drawing program but a template library to use as a guide when
drawing with paper and pencil.

I happen to like drawing with paper and pencil, so I'll try it out later.

~~~
yojo
Thanks for checking it out - I'll work on making the description clearer.

If you have more feedback after playing with it you can email me directly from
the address on tanglelibrary.com/support

